# He still won't let me give ear drops.



## Menachem (Apr 1, 2005)

I have tried everything! I have help holding him down. He is biting me and growling when I try to give him the drops - there is something about the dropper that freaks him out. He won't take his oral antibiotic with the dropper either. I have to put the oral stuff on a little plate and he licks it right up. 

He will let me touch his ears. Brush his ears. Put a baby wipe on them. Everything - but if the dropper comes close (even when I hide it from him or try to sneak them in when he is napping) it's like the devil dog comes out. 

I am deperate for suggestions.

I have tried treats too. He won't eat them unless I step away from him.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Menachem_@Apr 11 2005, 01:51 PM
> *I have tried everything!  I have help holding him down.  He is biting me and growling when I try to give him the drops - there is something about the dropper that freaks him out.  He won't take his oral antibiotic with the dropper either.  I have to put the oral stuff on a little plate and he licks it right up.
> 
> He will let me touch his ears.  Brush his ears. Put a baby wipe on them.  Everything - but if the dropper comes close (even when I hide it from him or try to sneak them in when he is napping) it's like the devil dog comes out.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have to tell you that we had the same problem. Except our baby can be aggressive (and can bite), so we really didn't want to push it. It was the ear infection from h---. I took him back to the vet and I was prepared to cry and scream and I was soooo desperate. He kept itching his ears and I couldn't do anything... Our amazing vet gave us antibiotics to take orally!!!! The best solution of all times (for us) since in addition to being aggressive, our baby is a piggy. So, a pill is easily hidden in cheese and everything was fine again.

PS He also lets us brush and play with his ears but aparenly draws the line at putting drops in them!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I tell you, these little white furballs are so darn SMART!! They do NOT miss a thing!! It sounds like you are doing everything you can. It may just be that you need a couple extra hands to get those drops down!! Maybe JMM or Marj can post and let you know since they are the most experienced on these type issues. If you get help and get the drops in maybe the infection will start to ease and it won't be such a trial for Menachem. I hope you guys are better soon.....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I know what you're going through!!! These guys can really put up a fight when they want to. Could you ask the vet if there is an ointment available? Peanut hated the eye drops so I had to go back to the vet to get an ointment. It was much easier but a little messy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The ointment is a good option...or ask the vet to draw the drops or ointment into a syringe.

My dogs actually love getting panolog ointment in their ears...it is really soothing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Seems like I remember with Rosebud, my first Maltese, that the ear ointment was in a tube. The only bad thing is that it is hard to know how much is going in but if he hates the dropper that much, you should try another type of medicine....


----------

